# [SOLVED] Removing HP &amp;amp;quot;Personal Media Drive Bay&amp;amp;quot;



## moto (Jan 7, 2008)

I just bought a Zalman CNPS9500A CPU Cooler for my HP Pavilion m8430f Q6600. I'll have to remove the cooler to remove the bay once the cooler is installed, so, as I'll never use the media bay for its intended use I want to take it out prior to the cooler's installation. The 750GB drive runs hot - up to 52C doing nothing at all, let alone for lots and lots of intended analog to digital file conversion. A small 60mm low RPM fan in the media bay flowing directly onto the drive should do the trick nicely. Back to the media bay: I disconnected the electrical hook up and the four visible retainer screws but the frame only partially comes out and then hangs. Shutting the media bay front "door" allows it to slide out a bit further but it then hangs, preventing it's removal. I don't see what's causing it. Any suggestions? Side bar: I'll be removing the existing inside 80mm fan and, using an adaptor, hang a Scythe S-FLEX SFF21F 120mm (1600RPM, 63.7CFM) with grill off the back of the case.
- moto


----------



## moto (Jan 7, 2008)

*Attn HP "Personal Media Drive Bay" owners: I need your help*

Here's a condensed version: I want to remove the media bay inside frame which opens into (and not out from) the case. I disconnected the electrical hook up and the four visible retainer screws but the frame only partially comes out and then hangs. Shutting the media bay front door allows it to slide out a bit further but it then hangs, preventing it's removal. I don't see what's causing it. Any suggestions? Case real eatate being scarce as it is, I'm surprised to not have seen similar threads. - moto


----------



## moto (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Removing HP "Personal Media Drive Bay"*

I actually took the front panel of the case and took the internal frame bay out through the front.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Removing HP "Personal Media Drive Bay"*

Sorted?


----------



## moto (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Removing HP "Personal Media Drive Bay"*

Once the front panel was off, I found the bay would slide out once the back end electrical connector and inner frame retainer screws were removed. Now I have this wide open 5" x 1.75" bay with outer frame to which the 750GB hard drive is attached. If I need to cool the HD, I can install something like a 3 x 40mm fan set up. (I may have to trim it back a bit to make a 5 vs 5.25 fit.) Or I could install a 60-80mm fan vertically to the inside bay frame and immdiatley opposite the HD. Nice way to keep it cool because, so far, doing very little it's been running in the 45-54C range. I'm writing this because, if I remember right, you have a Q6600 too and, if you wind up feeling uncomfortable with your HD temp range, this may help...not that I'm very technical to begin with. 

I remember you wanting to put in a Zalman 9500. When I bought a Zalman 9500A, I had no idea of how to install it; I just knew I was going to somehow get it in there but I've yet to do so. Did you install your's yet? If so, did you have to remove the MOB? And what kind of glitches did you come across? - motoman


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Removing HP "Personal Media Drive Bay"*

It should have come with a plastic frame mounting bracket, a metal bar with a circular hole in the middle and the necessary screws. THIS fitting guide should help you.
Bear in mind, if this is an OEM case (ie from the manufacturer and designed for their components) you may have depth problems. I just had a look at a picture of the case, and it looks a mite narrow. Once you take the side panel off, you will probably be able to fit it, but you might not be able to get the side cover back on.
There are ways around this though. By cutting a hole in it. :wink::grin:

I now see what you mean about using the media bay slot for extra drive cooling, its in a convenient spot. I, luckily, have a vent hole in the front of mine with just enough space to fit a 120mm fan between that and the HDDs. I only paid about £6 for it (cheap-o clear plastic item) but it knocks 15 degrees centigrade off the temps of both my drives (320Gb and 500Gb SATA 2, 7200rpm).

So have you removed all the cable inputs too? If so, you have a massive vent for cooling. I suggest you make an adapter plate to hole a 120mm fan (try Nexus Real Silent case fans, they are about £8 ($15ish) and are, as labeled, real silent! Heres one...










you dont have to have an orange one, they do other colours too...

heres their website

I have one extracting all card air from the side and Im debating on another for extra top inward air to help cool the RAM area.
Let me know if you have any problems with the fitting or even removal of the stock cooler, and dont forget to buy thermal compound!!! (Arctic Silver 5 is usually recommended, helps keep that new lower temp more steady and stable.)


----------



## moto (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Removing HP "Personal Media Drive Bay"*

Thanks, stressfreesoul! I had no idea I'd have to remove the MOB to install the Zalman. I can barely believe HP wouldn't install some kind of backside removable cover so the users could make such mods. I'll be sure to install one in case I need to remove the cooler again. It'll be a whole day affair...especially in that I've never done something like this before. The install guide link in first rate. Again, thank you. I can see why knowledgeable users prefer to build their own machines. Intalling this coller will be equivalent to a complete rebuild.

I'm going to explore my case possibilities for HD cooling. 15 degrees is a lot. I'll check out the Nexus fans..."really silent"...very nice.ghanks again for the valuable input. - moto


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Removing HP "Personal Media Drive Bay"*

Makes no odds, even if both side panels are removable the motherboard is usually mounted on a tray anyway. Its not too much work, as long as you have a steady hand!! I am not using a Nexus fan on the front, as they are low RPM and therefore only suitable for exhaust (mine extracts hot air from the PCI slot area), I suggest you use a higher RPM fan for the HDD cooling. Alternatively there are specific HDD cooling arrays like this one, however I cannot vouch for their quietness or effectiveness as I have never had need for one.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Removing HP "Personal Media Drive Bay"*

Oh, and believe it. Corporate giants like HP would rather you didnt upgrade your PC yourself, so you subsequently have to go and buy a new PC from them every year or two.


----------



## moto (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Removing HP "Personal Media Drive Bay"*

That's air tight logic ...no room for doubt there! And HP even even mounted the single 80mmCPU fan (for a Q6600! and pushing not much air) positioned diagonally towards and virtually right up against the power supply so that I can't use a 60-120mm or even 80-92mm adaptor. My lessons are coming quick ...from now on I build my own!


----------



## AFRET (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Removing HP "Personal Media Drive Bay"*

moto,
Do you still have the insert from the Personal Media Drive bay? Want to get rid of it?
Let me know.


----------

